# Just bought a MINT all original 62 Jaguar Mark IV.



## cyberpaull (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Found this on craiglist. I have never seen a original bike this clean. The person I bought it said he never rode it at all. Just kept it in a game room. One of my best finds.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats a beauty! I think I saw the ad on cl, nice score! How does the kickback hub work? Yellow or Red? Prices for the middleweights are on the rise.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 30, 2012)

schwinndoggy said:


> Thats a beauty! I think I saw the ad on cl, nice score! How does the kickback hub work? Yellow or Red? Prices for the middleweights are on the rise.




This was the bike in upland, Ca. It was cleaner than in the pic. The seller said the Ad was firm on the price. I watched the Ad for a few months Then got him to go down. Firm never alway means firm.   The Kick back works great, Red two speed. He claimed the bike was a 8, but I call it a 9 easy.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Nice addition*

CP, that is a nice addition to anyone's collection. Hope it wasn't too pricey but, the condition of this one is amazing.
One day I'll be a schwinn guy...just can't muster the payments for items like these.....yet

There is no greater feeling than to haggle and get a reduced price when a seller says that the asking FIRM price is the bottom line.

I love talking with most of the sellers and find, if one spends more time letting the seller know that he has a great item and making friends with him/her usually, they'll beg a collector like us to take the bike. We've made them feel good and that we sincerely will take care of his cherrished relic.

Nice score my friend.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 19, 2012)

*Sealing the deal*



jd56 said:


> CP, that is a nice addition to anyone's collection. Hope it wasn't too pricey but, the condition of this one is amazing.
> One day I'll be a schwinn guy...just can't muster the payments for items like these.....yet
> 
> There is no greater feeling than to haggle and get a reduced price when a seller says that the asking FIRM price is the bottom line.
> ...




I like to make friends with the seller so he understands his bike is going to a good home with someone who appreciates like him. Then we talk price.


----------



## vincev (Jul 20, 2012)

Great color!


----------

